# [XP, IE6] javascript problem



## Daniel Mannheimer (23. Februar 2003)

hiho,
ich bin grad am verzweifeln, weil ich die javascript-anzeige nicht zum laufen krieg. hab mir die engine vun SUN geholt, die temporären dateien und cookies gelöscht, mit den sicherheitsstufen gespielt,...

aber der IE zeigt mir das javascript einfach nicht korrekt an. z.b. hab ich nen javascript link mit popup auf unsrer seite, der is einfach tot. in der navigation sollten onmouseover bilder getauscht werden, das macht er auch nicht.

ich hab das schon mehrmals eingerichtet, aber auf meinem rechner will es nicht funktionieren.

gruss caleb


----------



## Tim C. (23. Februar 2003)

Keine Ahnung woran es liegt, aber:

Die Engine von Sun ist für JAVA und nicht für Javascript. Das hat eigentlich sogut wie überhaupt nichts mit einander zu tun.


----------



## JohannesR (23. Februar 2003)

Eigentlich ist untertrieben, es hat nichts miteinander zu tun ...


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (23. Februar 2003)

ja, ihr habt ja recht 

Cutti hatte die rettende idee den debugger zu aktivieren und jetzt läufts.

thx


----------

